# Futons???



## MazSergio (Feb 22, 2010)

Where can I buy a Futon Mattress in either Mazatlan or Guadalajara?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm only guessing, but you might have to cruise the larger furniture stores and ask if they have replacements for the ones they sell. If not, you may have to take your old one to a mattress maker and have them create a new one for you. Another option would be to discuss your needs with local upholsterers. They should be able to help.


----------

